# Cedar Timberframe LEED Home



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Working on finishing this.

A company from the island came over and did the timberframing. Roof is done except for some small details.

I was contacted by the architect/owner to help finish.

Will be doing flashing, sealing, wrapping, cedar bevel siding, partition walls, tiling, and trim.

Will post progress pics for those interested.

The back of the house will be glass. Front of the home is SIP (structural insulated panel) walls.

All of the Cedar is old growth, it is all prefinished and was from a nature reserve where the trees blew down and the elk wouldn't return because of the mess with the trees.

All of the beams, rafters and columns are built-up from 2x cedar and fastened together with GRKs.

See more pictures on our facebook album, I will be taking more with a better camera as well.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

looks like fun! That place is huge....


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Very fun!


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Keep those pics comin', man, that's a cool build! Like the beam ends in the great room...

you trimming out those interior post bases, or are they getting rock work? 

Mac


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Keep those pics comin', man, that's a cool build! Like the beam ends in the great room...
> 
> you trimming out those interior post bases, or are they getting rock work?
> 
> Mac


OSB is there around the bottoms temporary so we don't bang them up.

Don't know what we're going to do with trim yet, gotta get the place sealed up real good and then wrap, and siding before we get to that. The architect (it's his own home) probably hasn't even decided what he wants to do for trim yet.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

site built sun room?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> site built sun room?


huh?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Keep those pics comin', man, that's a cool build! Like the beam ends in the great room...


I had my good camera today.

Full Album (click here)




























DECK:


----------



## wheeler (Feb 8, 2009)

great project, congratulations. look forward to reading more about it some day get it published.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

lol in the pic where the roof ends and the rafters continue

sun room?


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks very cool, top notch work. I cant wait to see finished pics.

I love timberframes


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cedar Siding, Windows, Solid Wood Doors*

Got some windows in, doors in, some siding up






























More pictures with more progress and a better camera in the future. My phone cam makes everything look like crap.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> lol in the pic where the roof ends and the rafters continue
> 
> sun room?


Sun room on one side of the back of the house, and deck on the other side. Not sure which one you're talking about though :laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

*A few photos a little better quality*

Had a better camera today


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

coming along nice kid!:thumbup:


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Right on! Hey guy, would you describe the circled beam end covers? 
Is that two piece metal cap wrapping the complete end? Maybe a close up pic next time you're onsite... :thumbsup:

Mac


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Right on! Hey guy, would you describe the circled beam end covers?
> Is that two piece metal cap wrapping the complete end? Maybe a close up pic next time you're onsite... :thumbsup:
> 
> Mac


Yeah, it's 2 pieces.
The beam end is wrapped and then a drip cap on top

I'll try to remember to get a close up


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

*Solid Wood Doors*

Douglas Fir


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Lookin' good, man, lookin' good...

Mac


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cedar Deck Railings*

Things are still moving along. I'll upload some shots in the next post.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Making railing posts.


















Installed


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Gratuitous beam-cap shot for Mac :laughing:










Overexposed shot from the river side with the scaffolding down.









I'm making a video for when the job is done too.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Some interior shots. See the exterior deck photos here.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

More


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

awesome.

Mac


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

A few of the finished shots.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Some more...


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

and yet more...




























The architect built these stairs on his own (using my tools). Good job, and _unique_ design to say the least....


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

last but not least


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

All the lighting is LED


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

No handrail on those stairs??? wtf?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

jlhaslip said:


> No handrail on those stairs??? wtf?


Haha, I know. He must have friends in high places. There are many "things" I have been overruled on :laughing:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice!

So how long were you this for? Almost a year?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> Nice!
> 
> So how long were you this for? Almost a year?


I think I was in (and out and around) there for about 8 months or so. :thumbup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice work Winchester! A project to be proud of...:thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Great looking work. Really nice joints. I am not sure about the cross brace design on the front. I think it takes away from the nice windows on that front wall. but still an awesome house. He must have had a busy year as an architect!


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I wouldn't want to heat that place, insulated glass or not. I love the open rooms, it's a real work of art. let's hope he keeps the outside looking good for many years, most people can't keep up with maintaining cedar, it's going to grey up.


----------



## naturalwood (Apr 18, 2009)

beautiful job winchester.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> I wouldn't want to heat that place, insulated glass or not.


It's actually designed quite brillianty. In the winter the sun is lower and it shines inside the house heating the concrete floor. The glass also has a special coating reflecting heat out on one side of the house, and reflecting it back in on the other side (So depending on the season/time of day). The windows are also ridiculously thick and expensive. I forget what the coating is called now too.

During the summer when the sun is higher the overhangs block direct sunlight during most of the day and the house stays fairly cool.

it's also an insulated foundation and slab with geothermal radiant heat throughout. There is a large plate hanging under the dock for the geothermal heat/AC.



> I love the open rooms, it's a real work of art. let's hope he keeps the outside looking good for many years, most people can't keep up with maintaining cedar, it's going to grey up.


Yeah he'll probably need to retreat the exterior probably every year or two... That's a daunting task.


----------

